
Solar Thermal Is Really Really Dead - tomohawk
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/solar-thermal-really-really-dead
======
internaut
My design will already have to use a heliostat to collect sunshine for
daylighting, so it makes sense to use a cold mirror to take advantage of the
infrared too while I'm at it, it's not much more of an investment.

